# Saugus MA Animal Control writes parking tickets



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

This was pretty awkward. As I am sitting here in the Square One Mall parking lot in Saugus. I see an animal control unit pull up infront of me,I was like what could possible warrant animal control to me at the mall; rats running loose? He then approaches a Silver Lexus RX300, pulls out his book and writes up the car for handicap violation. 

If that wasn't awkward enough, he leaves and about 6 minutes later he comes back and by the looks of it he was doing some sort of correction on the ticket.

Anyone else finds this unusual? Or do animal control have jurisdiction and power to citate for parking and traffic laws also?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Any officer can enforce a city ordinance.


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Any officer can enforce a city ordinance.


ahh ok! Now I understand. I wasn't sure if you had to be a sworn officer or work under the authority of police department. One thing, he did have a gun.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

SinePari said:


> Any officer can enforce a city ordinance.


I don't believe our animal control people issue parking tickets, and even if they could, I'd be pretty pissed if they were trolling parking lots looking for parking violations while loose dogs are running everywhere.


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

The sad part was, the lady who owned the vehicle was indeed handicapped. The placard was visible, I think he failed to have his eye examed. From a civilian standpoint it just seemed like this Animal Control officer was never trained for this specific job. Not only did he have to return to the location and correct the ticket, he cited a vehicle mistakenly. 

I know Saugus does have their own parking patrol unit and secondly the SPD does frequent the parking lot; they even have a designated parking spot.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

It was probably, expired. Or she wasn't displaying the placard. I've sometimes tickets people in a hanicap spot only to have them show up at the station showing me their placard, and a apology because they didn't display it. I simply take the ticket back. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

SinePari said:


> Any officer can enforce a city ordinance.





MCADPD24 said:


> It was probably, expired. Or she wasn't displaying the placard. I've sometimes tickets people in a hanicap spot only to have them show up at the station showing me their placard, and a apology because they didn't display it. I simply take the ticket back. Everyone makes mistakes.


Only if every officer worked under the same kindness as you, but unfortunately we don't in that sort of society. To me it seems like he was one of those wannabe whackers. He lit up on his way out....

I am 100% sure that it was displayed correctly and still valid. She was struggling to get the ticket from the windshield, I went out to help her.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

johnjohn said:


> The sad part was, the lady who owned the vehicle was indeed handicapped. The placard was visible, I think he failed to have his eye examed. From a civilian standpoint it just seemed like this Animal Control officer was never trained for this specific job. Not only did he have to return to the location and correct the ticket, he cited a vehicle mistakenly.
> 
> I know Saugus does have their own parking patrol unit and secondly the SPD does frequent the parking lot; they even have a designated parking spot.


Some cities use sworn personnel as ACO's, or swear them in as specials which in either case would usually give them the authority to write a parking cite.

Unless it was a mandate to clamp down on the handicap spots at the mall by all department personnel, then I agree that the ACO probably had better things to do.


----------



## ALLCOMM (Feb 9, 2006)

Many years ago I worked at the mall as a security guard (before simon bought the world) and we use to write parking tickets for the town. 

We were sworn in by the parking clerk and we took pictures of every violation and attached it to the tickets that we turned in... Handicap and Fire Lanes only.

That practice stopped when Simon bought the mall.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

It's the shaggin wagon


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

My guess is the ACO was driving around for some reason. Saw a car without a placard or something and was like WTF. 

However if the ACO can't recognize a valid placard then bye bye ticket book!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Many departments Animal Control Officers are indeed sworn officers with arrest authority etc. Natick PD animal control attends the full time MPTC academy and has the same authority as any other officer in the town. 

The officer may have just happened to notice the plaque and decided to write the cite. I dont see how this is a big deal...


----------



## johnjohn (Nov 23, 2006)

HELPMe said:


> Many departments Animal Control Officers are indeed sworn officers with arrest authority etc. Natick PD animal control attends the full time MPTC academy and has the same authority as any other officer in the town.
> 
> The officer may have just happened to notice the plaque and decided to write the cite. I dont see how this is a big deal...


MPTC? Arrest? and ACO all in the same paragraph? Hmm, I wonder what a ACO needs out of a MPTC to control animals. It seems like he/she should be more qualified controlling the average citizens then the kanines. We need more officers out in the street.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

My guess is the union wanted it that way. The only difference is a green uniform.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ticketing for parking can also be delegated to non-law enforcment personel. My town, in additon to the police-hired attendants, has an independent corporation that oversees parking and sends out parking attendants in nothing more than khakis and a emboidered polo with a ticket machine.

And (Delta, correct me if I'm wrong) once recieved $15 City of Quincy parking ticket for parking in a space that was simply marked "Reserved for Teachers" at the Quincy College campus. I would think the institution was also probably delegated this authority as well.


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Hahahaha. Quincy college tactical parking unit nabbed you obie.


----------

